# Things a parent doesn't want to hear



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Was reading an article about the 8 things a "grown" child should never say to his/her aging parent. Personally I don't think I've been told any of them but hey, could have been a memory lapse on my part..... 
Anyway here are the 8:
1. How can you not remember that?
2. You could do that if you really tried.
3. I just showed you how to use the _____ just yesterday.
4. What's that got to do with what we are talking about?
5. You already told me that.
6. I want your ____ when you die.
7. "wake up (or shhhh)" I thought you wanted to see/hear this.
8. Hel-lo your grandson's (or granddaughter) name is _____!

So if you hear any of these I'm sorry  Consider this a blanket apology for the crude.....


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

But it might be tempting... LOL! (Bite that tongue!)


----------



## carolpalmer (Jul 19, 2016)

Excellent thread..........Thank you for having this thread. Parents are what we can always take pride in. Just a sight of them would take away your depression, anger.
Dad & Mom, I will always be faithful and thankful to you. Proud to be your child.
There are many ways we hurt them. Say for example, forgetting their birthdays. Avoiding them from family functions would be an injustice to them.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

carolpalmer said:


> Parents are what we can always take pride in. Just a sight of them would take away your depression, anger.


Not always.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Micheal said:


> Was reading an article about the 8 things a "grown" child should never say to his/her aging parent. Personally I don't think I've been told any of them but hey, could have been a memory lapse on my part.....
> Anyway here are the 8:
> 1. How can you not remember that?
> 2. You could do that if you really tried.
> ...


1. That was yesterday.
2. I always try.
3. Well I don't have it down yet.
4. Not my Kids but was involved in another conversation and I just heard wrong.
5. Just wanted to make sure you heard.
6. Yelp I hear this and sell it and put money towards something for the now.
7. Hey I'm still not awake.
8. Which is this? Oh that is my Son.

I like what I was told the other day. The way my memory is anymore every time I go to the Shop it's a New Adventure finding stuff I forgot I had.

I was in Farm and Home the other day looking at Leaf Blowers. My wife told me if I looked in the Shop I had a New One.

One time I bought a Heavy Duty Fishing Rod for Catfish. Told my wife I needed two more. Couple weeks later was in the Barn found a New Heavy Duty Fishing Rod. Took it to the House and showed my wife. She says you go back down there and look some more you will find another. Sure enough I did. LOL

big rockpile


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

"I hate you for lying to me about Santa Claus when I was a child."

Also "I did a DNA test and you're not my father and I'm never speaking to you again" After 37 years of taking care of him.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh I have two Step Children that I have raised, they know their Biological father that didn't pay a Dime CS.

big rockpile


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

Clem said:


> "I hate you for lying to me about Santa Claus when I was a child."
> 
> Also "I did a DNA test and you're not my father and I'm never speaking to you again" After 37 years of taking care of him.


Man, somebody would be getting an itemized invoice.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Micheal said:


> Was reading an article about the 8 things a "grown" child should never say to his/her aging parent. Personally I don't think I've been told any of them but hey, could have been a memory lapse on my part.....
> Anyway here are the 8:
> 1. How can you not remember that?
> 2. You could do that if you really tried.
> ...


Number one I have said to my husband on occasion when he has forgotten something I had reminded him of just 5 minutes before!

Number 2 he says to me when he wants me to help him by driving the lawn tractor while he pushes to get the cart behind unstuck! Would you ask a mostly blind person to drive anything but a horse and cart? That is possible because the horse can see what I can't!

Number three is what the 10 y old neighbor kid said to me the second day I was with him and he showed me how to use a tablet. I had forgotten what he had shown me the day before! On the other hand I taught him to write in cursive.

Number 4 is what I say to my husband when I think we are having a very serious conversation and he replies
with something that has nothing to do with what I thought we were talking about.
Number 5 is what we say to each other when we have forgot what we said and have repeated ourselves more than twice! I hope this isn't a glimpse of our future!

Number 7 is what I say to my husband while he sleeps through the tv news when he insists he is awake!

Numbers 6 and 8 I hope no one ever says to me because they just may not like what I say back!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm guilty of saying 1, 5 & 6 to my mom. #6 only because she's always asking what we want. In fact, she just called me last week to ask me if I wanted any of her Dept. 56 houses (collectibles to her, dust catchers to me).

#4 to hubby all the time and if you changed #3 to "I just showed you where that was yesterday" then I'd be guilty of that one too.


----------

